# Moving Into a New Home, Things You Can Live With, Things You Change.



## Remy (Nov 24, 2020)

I mentioned in another thread I'm buying a manufactured home, 55+ park. It's bigger than I wanted but had some advantages being newer, in a park with reasonable space rent and a good location for me and real nice southern exposure which I like and the cats will also.

Nothing is always as you want it. Some things I'd like to change but may not: Gas stove, large fridge, carpet in the bathrooms. One thing I really don't like are the mirrored sliding doors on the large master closet. I could put a rod and curtains up for coverage but my cats are bad and they'd be crawling up those curtains in seconds.

Time will tell and I'm in no hurry, I'll move in, settle and see how things go. The roof is 8 years old and a very new AC unit. That's good. I'll be cooling more space in the summer but I won't be upstairs like this apartment and I keep my AC over 80 anyway.

Years ago when I bought a house, I bought furniture for it. Much of which I had a charity store come and get when I sold it. What a waste of too much money. I won't do that again. Any empty space can stay empty.

Your experiences? Do you change much or live with things as is? I'm hoping to get used to the gas stove, haven't used one in years and live with the fridge though it probably eats more electricity.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 24, 2020)

You're thinking straight. Settle in, allow yourself to absorb this and that, and if you happen to reach a crossroads on something you feel needs replaced or changed, you'll have had time to ponder, and with any luck you'll make the right choice.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 24, 2020)

Remy said:


> I mentioned in another thread I'm buying a manufactured home, 55+ park. It's bigger than I wanted but had some advantages being newer, in a park with reasonable space rent and a good location for me and real nice southern exposure which I like and the cats will also.
> 
> Nothing is always as you want it. Some things I'd like to change but may not: Gas stove, large fridge, carpet in the bathrooms. One thing I really don't like are the mirrored sliding doors on the large master closet. I could put a rod and curtains up for coverage but my cats are bad and they'd be crawling up those curtains in seconds.
> 
> ...


When we moved in we had an electric stove which was in horrible shape as was the leaking water fridge, as long as I was replacing the stove I put in gas.  I love a gas stove.  I have added some furniture, mostly a sofa bed for the rare occasions when someone visits and stays over.

Otherwise I mostly get rid of stuff cause at my age I do want less and less.  And I want to be able to navigate with a wheelchair when needed.  Had to buy new tv console as he broke ours and a bunch of other stuff which I did not replace.  Had to buy yard stuff but just the mimium.

We spent a lot of money on house repairs and have to spend more.  We need a new roof.  With any luck a big storm will come, blow ours off, and insurance will pay.  We just don't have the money for a roof.  

I hope you love your new place.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 24, 2020)

Remy said:


> I mentioned in another thread I'm buying a manufactured home, 55+ park. It's bigger than I wanted but had some advantages being newer, in a park with reasonable space rent and a good location for me and real nice southern exposure which I like and the cats will also.
> 
> Nothing is always as you want it. Some things I'd like to change but may not: Gas stove, large fridge, carpet in the bathrooms. One thing I really don't like are the mirrored sliding doors on the large master closet. I could put a rod and curtains up for coverage but my cats are bad and they'd be crawling up those curtains in seconds.
> 
> ...


Gas cooking is much easier to regulate. I think you will enjoy it .. and the extra space!


----------



## Jules (Nov 24, 2020)

Carpet in the bathrooms - for me that would be gone immediately.  Everything else can wait until get a feel for the place.


----------



## Remy (Nov 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> You're thinking straight. Settle in, allow yourself to absorb this and that, and if you happen to reach a crossroads on something you feel needs replaced or changed, you'll have had time to ponder, and with any luck you'll make the right choice.


Thank you so much for stating I'm thinking straight. That's very helpful to me as I find I get very stressed in situations like this. I still am, but feel it will be OK in the end.

I was thinking I'd like to plant a lemon tree (the yard area is not super large and should be easy to maintain) and realized I don't have a shovel even. So I know things will come up and I'll try not to worry about the small stuff. Carpet is good and a light color.


----------



## Remy (Nov 24, 2020)

Jules said:


> Carpet in the bathrooms - for me that would be gone immediately.  Everything else can wait until get a feel for the place.


I sure hear you on that one. I may check with a local carpet place but I will give myself some time as the move will be enough and I plan to unpack and organize slowly.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 24, 2020)

Remy said:


> Thank you so much for stating I'm thinking straight. That's very helpful to me as I find I get very stressed in situations like this. I still am, but feel it will be OK in the end.
> 
> I was thinking I'd like to plant a lemon tree (the yard area is not super large and should be easy to maintain) and realized I don't have a shovel even. So I know things will come up and I'll try not to worry about the small stuff. Carpet is good and a light color.


Bit-by-bit... step-by-step, Remy. Or as I like to say, _one day at a time_. 

Absolutely LOVE the sounds of a lemon tree!


----------



## asp3 (Nov 24, 2020)

I hope your new place turns out to be wonderful for you.

My wife and I were always in apartments until we bought our first house around 15 years ago.  My wife always improved the apartments (with the landlords approval).

The house we got had a gang living in it with the owner when we bought it and was severely neglected in many areas so my wife and had to do a lot to get it ready to live in.  My wife wasn't working so she had time to do a lot of the work herself.  She sanded and varnished the floors after we ripped up the carpet.  She painted all of the walls.  She made and put up drapes and curtains.  We had blinds made and we put those up.  We ripped out the old gas range and put in a new one.  We had the bathroom floor redone due to water damage and I put up the walls and put in the shower which had been plumbed by a plumber.  My wife also put down vinyl tile squares on the floors which may have contained asbestos.

My wife had told the owner that one of the things she loved about the house was the redwood molding.  So although the gang had graffitied the master bedroom they had made sure not to get paint on any of the redwood.  They were rather grateful that my wife had given the owner a six week rentback so they could move their operations elsewhere at a more leisurely pace.

Every once in a while my wife will want to change things and she'll repaint a room or several rooms so they work with each other.


----------



## Pecos (Nov 24, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I hope your new place turns out to be wonderful for you.
> 
> My wife and I were always in apartments until we bought our first house around 15 years ago.  My wife always improved the apartments (with the landlords approval).
> 
> ...


Your wife sounds rather impressive.


----------



## asp3 (Nov 24, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Your wife sounds rather impressive.



She is amazing!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 24, 2020)

The closet doors are probably standard contractor grade sliding closet doors.  Measure them and take a trip to the local building supply to see what other options may be available.  Another thought would be to cover the mirrored surface with wallpaper or contact paper.

I've always shopped the deal when buying a home or renting an apartment and adapted myself and my possessions to it.

The little things annoy me the most like not having hard surface floors, a double bowl sink in the kitchen, a window over the sink, a window in the oven door, a window in the bathroom.  It sounds like a lack of windows annoys me most! 

Good luck with your new home.


----------



## AprilSun (Nov 24, 2020)

I would get rid of the carpet in the bathrooms immediately. If I didn't, I would live in fear of the toilet overflowing.


----------



## oldman (Nov 24, 2020)

I know what you mean. When we built this home after our other home burned, my wife and I met with the builder six times. Yes, six times. Finally, she had everything as she wanted it, until after it was built and then she decided the laundry room wasn’t big enough and she forgot to include floor outlets for lamps and such.

Well, add another seven weeks to the build time and more money and we were able to move in.


----------



## Chet (Nov 24, 2020)

At this stage of our lives we want the house to be manageable for the older person as we age. If that is what you have bought, you are in good shape. The other odds and ends you can tinker with later or you might just get used to whatever they are.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 24, 2020)

I agree with @AprilSun about getting rid of bathroom carpeting. The moisture is no good even if no flooding happens plus "experts" say it's unsanitary to have carpeting in the bathroom, including those toilet seat covers.  I had carpet in the bathroom for a brief time. Couldn't wait to take it up.  Otherwise you are right to take your time and settle in before making any major changes. Remy this is an exciting time for you.


----------



## Remy (Nov 25, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> The closet doors are probably standard contractor grade sliding closet doors.  Measure them and take a trip to the local building supply to see what other options may be available.  Another thought would be to cover the mirrored surface with wallpaper or contact paper.
> 
> I've always shopped the deal when buying a home or renting an apartment and adapted myself and my possessions to it.
> 
> ...


Aunt Bea, I was thinking this could be the case for the mirrored doors and they may not be too much to replace. That and the bathroom carpet. I too have adapted to places I lived in for the most part. I also like windows. I had looked at a place (drive by and looked around outside, it was clearly not occupied by the pictures online) but most of the windows faced north or were under the carport. It was a nice place but I never looked at the inside. The lack of sun was a deal breaker for me. I wanted sun for myself and the cats. 

Thanks for the wishes, you and everyone. Looking at rents online again, I'm appalled. The new places not far from me starting at 1,400 for a one bedroom. My complex is starting at 990, but that won't include the water surcharge they will add, then over a grand. What the...


----------



## Remy (Nov 25, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I hope your new place turns out to be wonderful for you.
> 
> My wife and I were always in apartments until we bought our first house around 15 years ago.  My wife always improved the apartments (with the landlords approval).
> 
> ...


That's amazing. I'm not that DIY. Wish I could do more. I can change a door knob, lock but not too much else I'm afraid. Literally, I am afraid to try too much.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 25, 2020)

AprilSun said:


> I would get rid of the carpet in the bathrooms immediately. If I didn't, I would live in fear of the toilet overflowing.


Even if no overflow happened, it's just so unsanitary.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 28, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Even if no overflow happened, it's just so unsanitary.


Especially with those old stand up guys who can't aim straight.    Manly or not, I learned to sit down to do my business.
Happy  wife, happy life.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 29, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Especially with those old stand up guys who can't aim straight.    Manly or not, I learned to sit down to do my business.
> Happy  wife, happy life.


Muslim men are advised to sit down because it supposedly puts less pressure on something you guys have....forgot what.  So my husband always sat too. Islam is not just a religion but a way of life and we are taught the practical aspect of things. For instance, since the invention of toilets with lids, Muslims were taught to always close the lid before flushing.  A couple of years ago, I read that scientists reported that toilet germs spray a few feet into the bathroom when people flush, so they were advising not to leave toothbrushes in the open.  And what about hand and bath towels? Well they were late to class...our teachings already covered that.


----------



## Remy (Dec 9, 2020)

Got the whole house report. Seemed thorough. Nothing major and they were working on the pest stuff. Still makes me nervous since I'm single and I worry about things happening. I'm not DIY at all. I don't know if they will counter back on any of the things I asked to be fixed. 

When I sold my house I told my agent to just get done what was found and needed because I wanted out of that house. I didn't see the expenditure anyway, it just came out of what I got at the end and picked up my check after closing.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 9, 2020)

Remy said:


> I mentioned in another thread I'm buying a manufactured home, 55+ park. It's bigger than I wanted but had some advantages being newer, in a park with reasonable space rent and a good location for me and real nice southern exposure which I like and the cats will also.
> 
> Nothing is always as you want it. Some things I'd like to change but may not: Gas stove, large fridge, carpet in the bathrooms. One thing I really don't like are the mirrored sliding doors on the large master closet. I could put a rod and curtains up for coverage but my cats are bad and they'd be crawling up those curtains in seconds.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing the mirrored closet doors are to save you space on having to get a full length mirror. Why don't you like them?


----------



## Remy (Dec 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I'm guessing the mirrored closet doors are to save you space on having to get a full length mirror. Why don't you like them?


I don't like what I look like. I'm trying to figure out where I'll place the queen size bed I have. The master bedroom isn't overly large but the bed will not facing those doors. Plus they are the big sliding ones.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 10, 2020)

Remy said:


> I don't like what I look like. I'm trying to figure out where I'll place the queen size bed I have. The master bedroom isn't overly large but the bed will not facing those doors. Plus they are the big sliding ones.


Is there some sort of decorated sticky paper you could put over the mirrors to compliment the room and hide them from your view?


----------



## Remy (Dec 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Is there some sort of decorated sticky paper you could put over the mirrors to compliment the room and hide them from your view?


Perhaps could. I'd hang a curtain but my cats will crawl up them I'm sure. I'll figure something out or live with them. Thank you the suggestion.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 10, 2020)

You might be surprised at how much smaller the bedroom will seem when the mirrors are gone. They do give the illusion of much more space in a room.

In any case, I wish you good luck and any happy years in your new home!


----------



## Remy (Dec 11, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> You might be surprised at how much smaller the bedroom will seem when the mirrors are gone. They do give the illusion of much more space in a room.
> 
> In any case, I wish you good luck and any happy years in your new home!


Thank you. I'm a nervous wreck. I hope it will all be OK. I expect some glitches but hope for nothing major.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2020)

Remy I found this...hope it helps.
How to cover up a mirrored wardrobe in 3 different ways | Inside Out (homestolove.com.au)


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 11, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Remy I found this...hope it helps.
> How to cover up a mirrored wardrobe in 3 different ways | Inside Out (homestolove.com.au)


Great ideas here! I would hate to give up the illusion of space and added reflective light from the mirrors, so I'm for:

-Hanging a curtain. A sheer fabric will mean you can keep the advantages of the light, while softening the effect

-One idea you should definitely consider is leaving one panel (the one that doesn't reflect the bed perhaps) as a mirror.

@Remy, it's hard to not to be nervous at first. Concentrate on your lemon tree and buy a small easy care potted plant for your new home. If you have a green thumb, get a new collection.

After a few of my moves I experienced feelings of anxiety for a few weeks. Some time later I read about things that increase stress levels and moving house was high on the list. It leaves quickly, however.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Great ideas here! I would hate to give up the illusion of space and added reflective light from the mirrors, so I'm for:
> 
> -Hanging a curtain. A sheer fabric will mean you can keep the advantages of the light, while softening the effect
> 
> ...


I think it would be very pretty if she could find wallpaper that matched the room to put on those mirrors. It would make for a lovely effect especially if her bedding matched.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 11, 2020)

Well yes, it would have to match somehow.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2020)

I wouldn't want mirrors on the doors either. It might be a fun project.


----------



## Autumn72 (Dec 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Is there some sort of decorated sticky paper you could put over the mirrors to compliment the room and hide them from your view?


Like the sticky window privacy decorative designs online i saw plenty great ones for my large window 120 inches long in a studio apartment has a privacy issue with the beautiful office building across from my window the view is not a view one would like! Lol need sunshine......stuck in Maine.....


----------



## OldEnough (Dec 29, 2020)

We have mirrored closets in the two smaller bedroom and I do like them because they reflect the light from the windows. Otherwise the rooms would be too dark.

What about panels of thin wood to match any other wood in the room?


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 29, 2020)

When my daughter in law was still alive, she and my son renovated this house they bought from her cousins.  I was in need of serious updating.  Now, she was always a mirror freak.  He old condo had 3 full standing cabinets in the living room with mirrored doors and it made that living room look twice a large.   So, fast forward to this renovation and she had mirrored sliding doors put on my closet.  The room is large to begin with an when I walk into it, I always thing someone else is with me.  I am accustomed to it now and rather like it.


----------



## bowmore (Dec 29, 2020)

We moved in to a manufactured home in 2007, and while it was adequate for us, many things were "builders grade". here is what we have done going forward:
Replaced all the appliances
Painted the interior
Changed the tile countertops to granite and one big sink
Added plantation shutters
Replaced carpet in living room,dining room and den with hardwood floors
Replaced wooden deck with Trex
Repainted house and added corbels on the porch


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 29, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Especially with those old stand up guys who can't aim straight.    Manly or not, I learned to sit down to do my business.
> Happy  wife, happy life.


I raised 4 boys, and let me tell you... 

As for grown men not being able to hit their target, that one I will never figure out.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 26, 2021)

How is your new place Remy?
Did you change any of those things you wanted done like, no carpets in the bathroom and no mirrors as closet doors?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 27, 2021)

I've never been able to understand having carpet as a bathroom floor covering. Over here bathrooms ans shower rooms are classed as wet rooms and yo have to have waterproofing on the walls and floor before you put down wetroom floor covering, wallpaper or tiles.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 27, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I raised 4 boys, and let me tell you...
> 
> As for grown men not being able to hit their target, that one I will never figure out.


You should have one of those signs "Stand closer, it's a pistol you're holding in your hand not a rifle"


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 27, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> You should have one of those signs "Stand closer, it's a pistol you're holding in your hand not a rifle"


Thanks for the morning laugh, Glow!


----------



## Keesha (Mar 27, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> I've never been able to understand having carpet as a bathroom floor covering. Over here bathrooms ans shower rooms are classed as wet rooms and yo have to have waterproofing on the walls and floor before you put down wetroom floor covering, wallpaper or tiles.


I’ve never understood this either. It’s not the most hygienic thing to have in a bathroom.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 27, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I’ve never understood this either. It’s not the most hygienic thing to have in a bathroom.


I worked for a flooring company for a time, removing and laying carpet and tiles, etc. Removing old carpet from bathrooms was a nasty job and most of the time you found a rotting floor underneath; up to a 5 foot radius of rot right around the toilet. People would be so upset about the extra cost to get the subfloor replaced, and a lot of times they'd have to replace the toilet fixtures too because there'd be rust and corrosion.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 27, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I worked for a flooring company for a time, removing and laying carpet and tiles, etc. Removing old carpet from bathrooms was a nasty job and most of the time you found a rotting floor underneath; up to a 5 foot radius of rot right around the toilet. People would be so upset about the extra cost to get the subfloor replaced, and a lot of times they'd have to replace the toilet fixtures too because there'd be rust and corrosion.


Just thinking about gives me the creeps! 
Ewwww.  Yeah. The white shag rug in the bathroom might look nice but even that’s temporary at best. Lol


----------



## Jules (Mar 27, 2021)

For his two sons, DH put an ice cube in the toilet & taught them to aim for it.  It must have worked because it wasn’t an issue by the time I came into their lives.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> When my daughter in law was still alive, she and my son renovated this house they bought from her cousins.  I was in need of serious updating.  Now, she was always a mirror freak.  He old condo had 3 full standing cabinets in the living room with mirrored doors and it made that living room look twice a large.   So, fast forward to this renovation and she had mirrored sliding doors put on my closet.  The room is large to begin with an when I walk into it, I always thing someone else is with me.  I am accustomed to it now and rather like it.


we have 3 mirrored sliding doors in my husbands' room .. it does make the room look twice as large


----------



## Remy (Apr 1, 2021)

Keesha said:


> How is your new place Remy?
> Did you change any of those things you wanted done like, no carpets in the bathroom and no mirrors as closet doors?


Thank you for asking. I never moved in and sold it. Not sold just yet, I hope it will close next week.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 1, 2021)

Remy said:


> Thank you for asking. I never moved in and sold it. Not sold just yet, I hope it will close next week.


Oh! Ok! Well I hope you get the place you want. 
Good luck. It’ must be exciting getting a new place.


----------

